
Intraview – Platform which will help you to prepare for your interview - ziishaned
https://www.intraview.co/
======
ziishaned
Hello everyone! I am excited to launch
[https://www.intraview.co](https://www.intraview.co) today. My aim with
[https://www.intraview.co](https://www.intraview.co) is to provide the
developers with a question bank and a platform where they can go to test their
knowledge, find what they are missing, improve and share their personal
questions with the community. When logged in, you can bookmark questions to
revisit them later and also share your own questions with the community. I
just launched it today and I am open to feedback to improve the platform
further.

~~~
mikejulietbravo
This is cool - good resource for devs especially given this 'conomy

